# 12th International Pet Fair in Lodz, Poland - a movie (part 1)



## akwabiotop (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi all,

This is the 1st part of my movie, recorded during the 12th International Pet Shop Merchandise "PetFair", which was held on 20-22 May 2011 in Lodz, Poland. The Fair is organized every two years. This year there were about 70 exhibitors from the zoological industry, and among them - about 20 companies from the aquarium trade. In the first part of my movie I show tanks arranged by the companies and fishkeepers clubs. Next two parts will be devoted to the tanks which took part in two aquascaping contests organized during the Fair - "Brillux" and "Shrimp Set", named after the types of aquariums provided by the sponsor. It will take me some time to translate the commentary, so in the meantime - enjoy the first movie!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Excellent footage and commentary! Can't wait to see more of them!


----------



## akwabiotop (Aug 4, 2011)

JanS said:


> Excellent footage and commentary! Can't wait to see more of them!


Thanks! The next part should be ready in a week or so


----------

